# Porsche in Spain



## kloegman (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello there,
Can anyone tell me if cars are generally more expensive in Spain, and it would be feasible to bring a car in from another EU country (e.g. a Porsche from Germany.)

Many thanks,
Kluggy


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, far dearer. The 2nd hand dealers import alot of their stock from Germany. To purchase in Germany you'd have to insure it here on the chassis no. so that you can obtain the German export plates to enable you to drive it down & then re-register it here. Or the other way is to have it transported here. I take it you know that they 're sold without no. plates there, as the plates have to be returned on sale or trade -in ?


----------



## kloegman (Dec 4, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, far dearer. The 2nd hand dealers import alot of their stock from Germany. To purchase in Germany you'd have to insure it here on the chassis no. so that you can obtain the German export plates to enable you to drive it down & then re-register it here. Or the other way is to have it transported here. I take it you know that they 're sold without no. plates there, as the plates have to be returned on sale or trade -in ?


Excellente information Gus.

Muchas Gracias!! Many thanks.

Paul K


----------

